# Black Five in Gauge One



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Got this from the G1MRA about the Black 5. http://www.finescalebrass.com/index.html 
Their home page has this statement: 
We are happy to announce the release of our first Gauge One model - the Black 
Five which will be made to the same level of details and authenticity as our O 
scale models. The Gauge One Black Fives will be available through Bachmann's 
distribution network. The Gauge One Mark I coaches will be available through 
Tower Models. 
We are also pleased to announce that all our FineScaleBrass models will be made 
available in Gauge One. And many of the models we made for Bachmann and 
Tower will also be replicated in Gauge One. This includes the 4MT, 14xx, 45xx, 
Hall, Terrier, Scot, Schools, 8F plus many many more ... 
As most of you are aware of , we make all of Bachmann's BrassWorks and Tower 
Brass .. and in the recent months, we are bringing up the quality of the models 
commissioned by Bachmann and Tower.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Good news indeed for modellers of Gauge 1 British outline. No matter who makes it. 

AFAIAA they are ALL made by the same factory - live steam and electric. 

tac


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

We are happy to announce the release of our first Gauge One model - the Black 
Five 


Hmmm. I thought so, Accucraft annouced they were doing a "Black 5" as well. Hope they are the supplier for Finescalebrass - shame to duplicate stuff when there's so few models anyway. From the Accucraft UK web site http://www.accucraft.uk.com/news.php: 

1:32 Scale Electric â€" Brass Construction. 
LMS 4-6-0 Black 5 â€" target price Â£1150.00 
LBSCR 0-6-0T â€˜Terrierâ€™ â€" target price Â£425.00 
LNER 4-6-2 A4 â€˜Mallardâ€™ â€" target price Â£1195.00 
GWR 2-6-2T 61XX â€˜Prairieâ€™ â€" target price Â£795.00 

1:32 Scale Electric â€" Plastic Construction. 
Class 37 Diesel â€" target price Â£399.00 
08 Diesel Shunter â€" target price Â£199.00 
Class 20 Diesel â€" target price Â£260.00 
HST 125 4 Car Set â€" target price Â£695.00


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

'Mallard' for me please in garter blue, full valances and #4468...plus a spare to make into DoC, as previously noted.  

Don't care who makes it, me. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 

tac


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, those Mallard's are one neat looking loco! Jerry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

those Mallard's are one neat looking loco


How about THREE neat-looking A4-class locos, at the NYMR LNER Gala: 

Photo's from another great event on the NYMR, 3 A4s in steam together and Green Arrows final fling; photos by Mark Thompson 

NYMR website LNER Gala page 

And here's the video:


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 06/17/2008 7:29 PM
'Mallard' for me please in garter blue, full valances and #4468...plus a spare to make into DoC, as previously noted. " border=0> 
Don't care who makes it, me. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif" border=0> 
tac




We're on the same page, tac. I'm after the Accucraft garter blue 'Mallard' as well. I'll only be buying one though.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi All, 

The latest issue of the G scale Society Journal has just arrived and in the back is an advert for the Bachmann Gauge 1 Black Five, at a price of £995. 

Two styles of tenders, and shown in unpainted brass; I suspect that the painted version coil;d be more expensive - a price of £1200 has been mentioned. 

The trader showing it is Martin's Models whose web address is - http://www.gardenrailways.co.uk 

I have no connection with him by the way, and also there are no photos on his website!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 


Here are 3 photos of the black 5; they are from 'Track-shack' in the Isle of Man, and the retail price is £1175 till august then £1250. 

The photos have just been posted on the G scale Mad website, wehich is where they have come from.


----------

